
How A Scenic View Influences Office Culture - xenophon
https://www.bureauwork.com/blogs/turn-key/how-a-scenic-view-influences-office-culture
======
ferus85
Not sure if there’s truly measurable ROI here, but anecdotally I can say
having a view really makes a difference to morale when the going gets tough...

